# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] διπλη κατω αντισταση

## pourpou

σε μια παλια siemens που δεν βρηκα διακοπτη επιλογης πανω κατω κλπ εβαλα εναν γενικης χρησης αλλα ειδα οτι η κατω αντισταση ειναι διπλη.να συνδεσω τη μια ή και τις δυο;
γιατι δεν εβαλαν μια απ το εργοστασιο και εβαλαν διπλη;
νομιζω οτι ειναι η καθε μια καπου στα 650w.
ειναι σαν αυτη
wm_01_18_24_08a.jpg

----------


## tipos

Πριν δωσεις ρευμα σηγουρεψου οτι δεν εχει την μια απο τις δυο σε σειρα με την επανω.Σε αυτη την περιπτωση η αντισταση που βαζει σε σειρα ειναι χαμιλης τασης και αν της δωσεις 220 θα κανει μπαμ.
Αν δεν την εχει σε σειρα θα δωσεις 220 και στις δυο.

----------


## pourpou

Σακη σωστη παρατηρηση,το ειχα κοιταξει ομως και οι αντιστασεις εχουν κοινο ουδετερο.
η κουζινα εχει μπει ηδη σε λειτουργια και την αφησα να δουλεψει μεχρι να πιασει 200 βαθμους.
αυτο που δεν θυμαμαι και δεν το σημειωσα οταν εκοψα τα καλωδια ειναι η κατω εσωτερικη αντισταση που δεν εχω συνδεσει καθολου νομιζω το ενα ακρο της πηγαινε στην τριτη επαφη του θερμοστατη,δηλαδη εμπαινε σε λειτουργια οταν εκοβε ο θερμοστατης;
τωρα μενει να φτιαξουμε ενα φαγητο ή κεικ να δω αν ψηνει σωστα απο κατω,αν δεν τοτε θα συνδεσω και την μεσα αντισταση

----------

